# Gli spot che mi sono piaciuti di piu'.



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2007)

Oliviero Toscani dice: A vedere certi film penso quanto sia bella la pubblicità.

... e non ha tutti i torti ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seJmEb0fcBA


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2007)

*Non lo so*

Quando l'ho visto l'ho seguito incantata, ma poi ho provato un senso di fastidio.
Fastidio per l'uso a scopo commerciale di immagini che dovrebbero far parte della nostra memoria collettiva.
Dovrebbero, ma forse per molti giovani alcune non rappresentano nulla. Potrebbe essere di stimolo per una riflessione proprio sulla storia recente
Ma dà un alone romantico alla strage di Bologna o a quella di Capaci.
Rischia l'effetto marmellata come gran parte della televisione.


----------



## Iago (8 Settembre 2007)

*a mme...*

...mi piace questa!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsWTbLPN-CI


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2007)

Questa e' crudele, crudele assai ... ma divertente

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvBNZp-UMcM


----------



## Iago (8 Settembre 2007)

*!!!!!!!*



Mari' ha detto:


> Questa e' crudele, crudele assai ... ma divertente
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvBNZp-UMcM





































bellissima!! non l'avevo mai vista......


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2007)

E Queste?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmWYj3HnKL4


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBJg8IRq6LI&mode=related&search=


----------



## Iago (8 Settembre 2007)

*bellissime!!*



Mari' ha detto:


> E Queste?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmWYj3HnKL4
> 
> ...




...ma dove le vedi??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2007)

*carinooo*



Mari' ha detto:


> Questa e' crudele, crudele assai ... ma divertente
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvBNZp-UMcM


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

... questa e' intrigante

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7IhzmT0Qw0


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

Questa mi ha sempre intenerita:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ksFCBVoJLc


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...mi piace questa!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsWTbLPN-CI


Tu sei proprio monotematico, coerente a te stesso...ti piacciono le more coi capelli lunghi, lineamenti sottili.

come quella attrice di cui non ricordo il nome e come questa.

e bravo iagolo.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Oliviero Toscani dice: A vedere certi film penso quanto sia bella la pubblicità.
> 
> ... e non ha tutti i torti ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seJmEb0fcBA


 
ha sssolutamente ragione.


quale mi sia piaciuta particolarmente sono tante...molte sono sulle automobili...o quelle pubbl. progresso...o alcune dei profumi.


Di questa della Fiat, beh...assai paraculesca...i signori sanno bene a quale targhet si devono rivolgere...sanno fare il loro mestiere.


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tu sei proprio monotematico, coerente a te stesso...ti piacciono le more coi capelli lunghi, lineamenti sottili.
> 
> come quella attrice di cui non ricordo il nome e come questa.
> 
> e bravo iagolo.



l'attricetta di cui non ricordi??


...tanto coerente che poi incontro sempre le bionde 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















...ma non mi arrendo!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	


























P.s. ma com'è questa tipa...diciamolo...


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tu sei proprio monotematico, coerente a te stesso...ti piacciono le more coi capelli lunghi, lineamenti sottili.
> 
> come *quella attrice di cui non ricordo il nome* e come questa.
> 
> e bravo iagolo.


questa:

http://digilander.libero.it/absinthlacasinista/immagini/cinema/personaggi/demi_moore.jpg

[FONT=arial,sans-serif]Demi Moore da piccola e da grande[/FONT]


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2007)

*naaaaa.....*



Mari' ha detto:


> questa:
> 
> http://digilander.libero.it/absinthlacasinista/immagini/cinema/personaggi/demi_moore.jpg
> 
> [FONT=arial,sans-serif]Demi Moore da piccola e da grande[/FONT]



che è la prima foto?? ...ma quale demi moore??

aspetto vado in archivio un attimo, e vi inondo di foto...


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> che è la prima foto?? ...ma quale demi moore??
> 
> aspetto vado in archivio un attimo, e vi inondo di foto...


Fidati e' lei in tutte e due le foto.


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

Tornando alla pubblicita' c'e' questa di cui ne sono innamorata, mi mette tanta allegria

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ7RnER7OVE&mode=related&search=


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

Non l'avevo mai vista prima di stasera

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vihQp9NsOW4

e buonanotte a tutti.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Oliviero Toscani dice: A vedere certi film penso quanto sia bella la pubblicità.
> 
> ... e non ha tutti i torti ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seJmEb0fcBA


mamma mia che bella!!! M'e' venuta la pelle d'oca


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

*Buon giorno, con ammmore...alzate il volume ..la musica merita...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGT-zG7GSYk


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Settembre 2007)

A me piace questa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6OWe3BSqKo


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGT-zG7GSYk


Te possino


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> A me piace questa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' carinissima!


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

*alle crotale, per farmi perdonare.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGT-zG7GSYk


Due, delle mie preferite.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Te possino


Mi sono presa un colpo anche io Mari'..stavo pensando..ora posto questa a mari'..e sono saltata sulla sedia


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> A me piace questa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure a me!


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

Questa e' fatta proprio bene ... e poi c'e' Lui

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7IfRF5Ae60


----------



## Old cinzia65 (9 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questa e' crudele, crudele assai ... ma divertente
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvBNZp-UMcM































bellissima davvero, mai vista


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

ve la ricordate questa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYFgXiL8kvo&mode=related&search=


----------



## Old cinzia65 (9 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> A me piace questa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma che cattiveria gratuita però


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questa e' fatta proprio bene ... e poi c'e' Lui
> 
> [URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7IfRF5Ae60"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7IfRF5Ae60[/URL]


 
mari...mi ha commosso fino alle lacrime.


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

... di questa tutta la serie, una piu' belle dell'altra

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xW-emXxKf7E&mode=related&search=


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Brave*

Tutte bellissime ...ma l'ENEL...


----------



## Old cinzia65 (9 Settembre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-sGK8RzJuw&mode=related&search=


----------



## Old cinzia65 (9 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... di questa tutta la serie, una piu' belle dell'altra
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xW-emXxKf7E&mode=related&search=



abbiamo avuto la stessa idea


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutte bellissime ...ma l'ENEL...


si...Giannini...

vorrei conoscere gli_ *autori*_ di questa pubblicità e scoprire tutte le altre.



Dai, lo si fa.


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> abbiamo avuto la stessa idea


Ho notato  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   che belli pero', sempre attuali


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

*cinzia*



cinzia65 ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-sGK8RzJuw&mode=related&search=


 




Geniale e punto.


che altro si puo' dire...


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

AMMORRE  

	
	
		
		
	


	













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYv_Ap9ShGY&mode=related&search=


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

*razzismo*

Questo (mia personale opinione) era di un razzismo feroce

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlM--m-AELY


----------



## Old cinzia65 (9 Settembre 2007)

questa invece di cattivissimo gusto


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVD335KYQLo&mode=related&search=


non si può guardare


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> questa invece di cattivissimo gusto
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVD335KYQLo&mode=related&search=
> ...



a me ha fatto morire dal ridere  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... in fondo e' a fin di bene ...


----------



## Old cinzia65 (9 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> a me ha fatto morire dal ridere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma dai Mari inguardabile 

appena inizia sembro un furetto tanto faccio in fretta a cambiare canale


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

questa e' carina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYO9mckGZiY


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*!*



cinzia65 ha detto:


> ma dai Mari inguardabile
> 
> appena inizia sembro un furetto tanto faccio in fretta a cambiare canale


Anch'io.
E' fastidioso perché stupido/goliardico/da caserma.


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzhonJd5P6w 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXMzD...elated&search=


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Sì*



Mari' ha detto:


> questa e' carina
> 
> [URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYO9mckGZiY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYO9mckGZiY[/URL]


E si comprendono le ragioni del tradimento di entrambi


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E si comprendono le ragioni del tradimento di entrambi


Nulla di nuovo e' la solita storia, situazioni del genere sono sempre esistite ... se non altro oggi fanno meno scandolo.


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io.
> E' fastidioso perché stupido/goliardico/da caserma.


Mentre questa che ci siamo "dovuti" sorbire per anni va bene:


Puro Razzismo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlM--m-AELY

... mentre invece vi scandalizzate per una scorreggia  

	
	
		
		
	


	












http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVD33...elated&search=


Mia Personale Opinione. Lo spot di Calimero e' Molto piu' Dannoso ed Offensivo ... questione di Opinioni.

Le opinioni sono come il buco del culo: tutti ne hanno  uno. ( Mike Dirnt )
Quindi rispetto le vostre.


Buon pomeriggio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Mentre questa che ci siamo "dovuti" sorbire per anni va bene:
> 
> 
> Puro Razzismo
> ...


Lo spot di Calimero non era uno spot, ma un Carosello e questo dice tutto.
Nessuno considerava l'essere nero del pulcino una connotazione razziale, ma un'emarginazione per una diversità in cui ognuno si identificava e non vi era nessun incitamento a emarginare. Al contrario era un chiaro invito ad andare aldilà dell'apparenza. La conclusione infatti, con il pulcino che diventa come gli altri, era ignorata dal fatto che poi si riproponeva nero ogni volta.
Ed era proposto in un'epoca in cui nessun bambino avrebbe mai pensato a un compagno nero, ma solo a se stesso e alle proprie insicurezze.
Il paragone con uno spot che ha solo una funzione goliardica mi sembra improponibile.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGT-zG7GSYk


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo spot di Calimero non era uno spot, ma un Carosello e questo dice tutto.
> Nessuno considerava l'essere nero del pulcino una connotazione razziale, ma un'emarginazione per una diversità in cui ognuno si identificava e non vi era nessun incitamento a emarginare. Al contrario era un chiaro invito ad andare aldilà dell'apparenza. La conclusione infatti, con il pulcino che diventa come gli altri, era ignorata dal fatto che poi si riproponeva nero ogni volta.
> Ed era proposto in un'epoca in cui nessun bambino avrebbe mai pensato a un compagno nero, ma solo a se stesso e alle proprie insicurezze.
> Il paragone con uno spot che ha solo una funzione goliardica mi sembra improponibile.


P/R abbiamo due metri di misura differenti tu ed io ... cio che offende te, non offende me ... questione di opinioni, tutto qua.


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo spot di Calimero non era uno spot, ma un Carosello e questo dice tutto.
> Nessuno considerava l'essere nero del pulcino una connotazione razziale, ma un'emarginazione per una diversità in cui ognuno si identificava e non vi era nessun incitamento a emarginare. Al contrario era un chiaro invito ad andare aldilà dell'apparenza. La conclusione infatti, con il pulcino che diventa come gli altri, era ignorata dal fatto che poi si riproponeva nero ogni volta.
> Ed era proposto in un'epoca in cui nessun bambino avrebbe mai pensato a un compagno nero, ma solo a se stesso e alle proprie insicurezze.
> Il paragone con uno spot che ha solo una funzione goliardica mi sembra improponibile.


perchè questa visione negativa della goliardia? non capisco.

e sono d'accordo con te, non trovo razzista lo spot di Calimero, anche perchè era uno dei nomignoli che mi davano da piccolo....


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

*Doctor. G.*



Admin ha detto:


>


 
dimmi che non mi ci hai mandato


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGT-zG7GSYk


Sei pazza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*umorismo*



@lex ha detto:


> perchè questa visione negativa della goliardia? non capisco.
> 
> e sono d'accordo con te, non trovo razzista lo spot di Calimero, anche perchè era uno dei nomignoli che mi davano da piccolo....


L'umorismo è individuale ci sono cose che fanno ridere e altre no e altre ancora che ti innervosiscono.
L'umorismo alla Banfi anni 70/80 mi uccide...ma è apprezzato da Tarantino...


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'umorismo è individuale ci sono cose che fanno ridere e altre no e altre ancora che ti innervosiscono.
> L'umorismo alla Banfi anni 70/80 mi uccide...ma è apprezzato da Tarantino...


quindi anche "amici miei" ti innervosirebbe?
lo so, sono un rompic.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Bravo!!*



@lex ha detto:


> quindi anche "amici miei" ti innervosirebbe?
> lo so, sono un rompic.....


Non sono riuscita a vederne neanche uno dei quattro !


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sono riuscita a vederne neanche uno dei quattro !


1)non depone a tuo favore  

	
	
		
		
	


	












2)per il nervoso o per coincidenze fortuite?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Scelta*



@lex ha detto:


> 1)non depone a tuo favore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho scelto di non vedere un genere che non mi diverte, ma che mi dà un po' fastidio e un po' tristezza.
Quando ero da poco insieme a quello che poi è diventato mio marito, siamo andati a vedere Animal House. Lui rideva. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Avevo deciso di lasciarlo.


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho scelto di non vedere un genere che non mi diverte, ma che mi dà un po' fastidio e un po' tristezza.
> Quando ero da poco insieme a quello che poi è diventato mio marito, siamo andati a vedere Animal House. Lui rideva.
> 
> 
> ...
























sei da ricovero per studi approfonditi 

	
	
		
		
	


	












PS OT: anche io non ho riso con animal house, ma amici miei è un'altra cosa....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Perché?*



@lex ha detto:


> sei da ricovero per studi approfonditi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per me è fondamentale.
Poi lui mi ha convinta a non lasciarlo.
Ma ho fatto male.
Lui rideva come un matto anche per Amici miei...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Come eravamo*

Il mio avatar è da uno dei miei film preferiti in cui c'è una scena in cui i protagonisti litigano perché lui ride di cose di cui non ci sarebbe da ridere. E lui l'accusa di essere senza senso dell'umorismo, ma lei ribatte che ci sono cose di cui si può ridere e cose no.
Sembra che abbia scritto io la sceneggiatura ...


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il mio avatar è da uno dei miei film preferiti in cui c'è una scena in cui i protagonisti litigano perché lui ride di cose di cui non ci sarebbe da ridere. E lui l'accusa di essere senza senso dell'umorismo, ma lei ribatte che ci sono cose di cui si può ridere e cose no.
> Sembra che abbia scritto io la sceneggiatura ...


robert redford?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Sì*



@lex ha detto:


> robert redford?


Come eravamo di Sidney Pollak con Robert Redford e Barbra Streisand


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come eravamo di Sidney Pollak con Robert Redford e Barbra Streisand


ok ricordo vagamente. ma mi hai fatto ricordare quello in cui lei per fare soldi combina un sacco di casini 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















comunque Come Eravamo è in onda adesso su LA7


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*Ohhh*



@lex ha detto:


> ok ricordo vagamente. ma mi hai fatto ricordare quello in cui lei per fare soldi combina un sacco di casini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho girato ...la prima lite...sei tu il mio migliore amico ...


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho girato ...la prima lite...sei tu il mio migliore amico ...


azzzzz ci vuole proprio così poco? 
se ti dicessi che c'è "Zelig" (il film!!!) mi faresti un bonifico?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*ah ah*



@lex ha detto:


> azzzzz ci vuole proprio così poco?
> se ti dicessi che c'è "Zelig" (il film!!!) mi faresti un bonifico?


"Sei tu il mio migliore amico" era la battuta che stava per dire in quella scena ...non era riferito a te  

	
	
		
		
	


	
































Ma "Come eravamo" è uno dei film della mia vita ...poi ci sono altri film belli e importanti ...ma solo 2 come quello, per me, per come esprimono la mia sensibilità.


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> "Sei tu il mio migliore amico" era la battuta che stava per dire in quella scena ...non era riferito a te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


opssssssssssssssssssssss
come gelare un uomo


----------



## Old Angel (11 Settembre 2007)

A me piace questa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4SQT8epHOc

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4SQT8epHOc[/yt]

me fa morire la faccia di Clooney quando lei rompe il ghiaccio


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Settembre 2007)

*Ehilà...*



Angel ha detto:


> A me piace questa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4SQT8epHOc
> 
> ...


...paparino!!

Come vanno le notti???


----------



## Old Angel (11 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...paparino!!
> 
> Come vanno le notti???


Ogni 3 o 4 ore SVEGLIAAAAA!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma s'abbuffa come un porcello e si ri addormenta......almeno per adesso 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Però sai com'è.....tengo il callo ormai


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Angel ha detto:


> Ogni 3 o 4 ore SVEGLIAAAAA!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2007)

*AHAHAH*

... mi fa morire dal ridere

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmX6fkVHWrQ


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

La Telecom mi sta davvero sulle balle..ma questo spot mi fa venire la pelle d'oca.


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=55-WJKnHk_o

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Novembre 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=xyvDIwR9QFQ


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=xyvDIwR9QFQ


E' uno splendido esempio di cinematografia Italiana - tutte le transizioni sono perfette, tranne l'ultima - se la potevano risparmiare!


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Novembre 2007)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-08J0KWuI08



la colonna sonora è una sarabanda di Handel per chi non sapesse e avesse curiosità.


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

Molto bello tutto.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Novembre 2007)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-08J0KWuI08



questa è la versione originale della Sarabanda.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Novembre 2007)

naturalmente quello è il mio palazzo.


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> naturalmente quello è il mio palazzo.


Micia e' lo stesso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 hai postato 2 volte lo stesso link


----------

